
Georgetown study: To succeed in America, it’s better to be born rich than smart - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/29/study-to-succeed-in-america-its-better-to-be-born-rich-than-smart.html
======
esotericn
The article here is largely a statement of a tautology because it defines
success as financial success.

If you're born with enough wealth, you have an income higher than those stated
in the article from investments only; you've "succeeded" by their metric from
birth.

At 1-2 orders of magnitude lower than that, you can afford to hold out for
what is effectively an infinite period compared to a poor person and so never
work a $20K job because it is actually beneath you - you don't need it - it
would be a net negative over you continuing to study, network, search for
other work, etc.

Of course a person with money is more likely to go to college - they're more
likely to do pretty much anything they want to do, because they have money!

------
CM30
Is that different anywhere else in the world? Unfortunately, having
connections and existing resources has always been far more advantageous to
people than talent alone (or any other factor).

~~~
kwhitefoot
In kind no, but in degree yes. The US has lower social mobility than many
other 'western' countries.

